# Investing or Starting a business in Thailand



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: I am considering moving to Thailand permanently and I think one way is to either start a business or invest in one as long as a Thai person owns at least 51% of the business. Any tips on how to go about doing so? Thank you all in advance for any replies
Marvelsm


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Marvelsm:

Do you have business experience? Have you managed a business? Have you managed a profitable business? Have you managed a profitable business in a foreign country? Have you managed a profitable business in a foreign country in which you do not know the business culture, the local language, the tax structure, the employment laws, etc. 

Unless you are independently wealthy and can afford to lose money on an annual basis until you have learned the ropes in Thailand you have slim, little or no chance of success.

You are investigating the possibility of using your investment into a Thai business as a method of receiving permission to live in Thailand.

A quote from a different thread "In order to support a work permit an ordinary (non BOI promoted) Limited Company needs to have a minimum paid up capital of 2,000,000 THB per foreign employee."

So, your investment needs to maintain "paid up capital of 2 Million Baht" to support your work permit. Whatever money you lose will have to be replaced to support your work permit.

On the basis of the above, opening a business and/or investing in one as a method of legally staying in Thailand for an extended period of time is a game for the rich. If you can afford to play - go for it, if not, good luck as you continue your investigation.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you again Stednick it is one method I m exploring to live in Thailand. I guess you have to be very careful who you invest with too.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

There is an old saying among expats in Thailand:
"In order to make a small fortune in Thailand, you need to bring in a big fortune"


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

How true Joseph44, that saying has more meanings than you think, thank you for your reply.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Investing or starting a business in Thailand*

Thank you for your offer of help PeterDW. I may come over to Thailand soon to give it a second look before deciding my best option.
Marvelsm


----------

